

A CEO has to do only two tasks: hiring and setting vision - paraschopra
http://paraschopra.com/blog/entrepreneurship/ceo-hiring-vision.htm

======
BenjaminDyer
Thats a great post, to some extent I think its true.

Most people tend to specialise in a particular skill set (development, sales,
marketing), people with a broad spectrum that are suitable for high flying
roles are very hard to find, just ask HP. Most CEOs I've worked with have
tended to have a natural slant towards a particular skill and this tends to
influence strategy. I know this only too well from my own experience, I try to
counter this by getting involved in areas of the business I don't know so
well, every day is a school day. Back to the post, IMHO its impossible to set
any vision (especially a successful one) unless you spend time understanding
the business as a whole, this means getting involved.

Zombie CEO's = fail

